# ASX top 500 list



## toc_bat (11 January 2007)

Hi all

Is the ASX top 500 list published anywhere? 

How often is it updated?

ok thanks


----------



## ice (11 January 2007)

*Re: Top 500 list*

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po..._asxallo/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html


ice


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

thanks ice, its all there, however they order the comapnies on the list alphabetically, are there any other versions out there that you know of that order the companies on the list according to their 1-500 ranking?

bye


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

the reason I ask is because Etrade can not tell me which copanies they offer CFDs for except that they offer it for the top 500, here is an excerpt from their emial to me:

 Rates are subject to change without notice and can be monitored in Power E*TRADE and at time of order placement.

Stock Ranking  	Margin Rate
Top 20 	5%
21 - 100 	10%
101 - 150 	15%
151 - 200 	20%
201 - 300 	35%
301 - 500 	35% - 80%

hence i want to find the list ranked according to the numeric order, i understand the list changes, hence ANZs cagey response, but i just want an idea at this stage

bye all


----------

